
Open Sourcing Google Earth Enterprise - kevindeasis
https://maps-apis.googleblog.com/2017/01/open-sourcing-google-earth-enterprise.html
======
xd1936
Google Earth Enterprise itself may be open source now, but it's kind of
useless without all of the proprietary Google APIs that it's so closely tied
in with... right?

~~~
jpatokal
This also open-sources the GEE protocols, so it's now possible to create your
own open-source clients for it.

------
siscia
A quite interesting business opportunity

------
flukus
I never realized google had killed it.

~~~
jpatokal
For clarity, this is the Google Earth _Enterprise_ toolset used to create
globes of your own imagery, not Google Earth itself, which remains alive and
kicking.

~~~
whitten
I wonder if the [http://www.worldforge.org](http://www.worldforge.org) folks
could incorporate this code into their "I want to create worlds" code. This
seems to be a useful enhancement.

------
filmor
Could you drop the `?m=1` from the URL? Mobile works just fine without it but
opening it on a larger screen is a bit messed up.

~~~
phit_
the browser version of blogger doesn't render without javascript, so I
actually prefer the mobile link

~~~
lucian1900
But the full desktop website has better UX.

Modern browsers have JavaScript support.

~~~
paulddraper
Indeed, support is quite good.
[http://caniuse.com/#search=es5](http://caniuse.com/#search=es5)

